# Im proud to say I have succsessfully bread dart frogs



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok my first two tads morphed out and now I have 2 vittatus froglets Im so happy also I have 4 more coming as well


----------



## Joseph26 (Jan 26, 2010)

congrats! lmk if you knead anything


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations! They're beautiful


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Congratulations. They are a very pretty frog.

Good luck with them, Richard.


----------



## Popliteal (Nov 21, 2011)

Congrats! 

I'm looking to get some Vittatus eventually, pretty little guys.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Congrats ! Nothing more exciting than frogs breeding.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Zoomie said:


> Congrats ! Nothing more exciting than frogs breeding.


Ah, the life of a married man.....  Just messin with ya. 


Congrats on the vittatus... what's next on the list?


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Thumbs or tincs unless my auratus breed first


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Hahahaha... You got a rise out of that one.


Joseph26 said:


> congrats! lmk if you knead anything


----------



## Joseph26 (Jan 26, 2010)

I just couldn't resist


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

JimO said:


> Hahahaha... You got a rise out of that one.


Jim it's good to know your not too crusty to enjoy a good joke, pretty funny no matter how you slice it.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Mark - Your jokes are always half baked. Now, stop loafing around and do something useful.


markpulawski said:


> Jim it's good to know your not too crusty to enjoy a good joke, pretty funny no matter how you slice it.


----------



## Joseph26 (Jan 26, 2010)

haha very nice!


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

i wish i could afford bread dart frogs...


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

curlykid said:


> i wish i could afford bread dart frogs...


I dont know why I wrote bread I ment to say bred I never prof read anything


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

That's okay. It made for some fun posts. By the way, it's *proof* read. 


leuc11 said:


> I dont know why I wrote bread I ment to say bred I never prof read anything


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

I also forgot to mention I type to fast


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I write and review a lot of technical reports in my day job, so I'm pretty anal about grammer and spelling. And, I love poking fun at people who are good sports and have a sense of humor. I expect the same treatment myself, of course.

Oh and BTW, it's "I type *too *fast." LMAO! 


leuc11 said:


> I also forgot to mention I type to fast


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

JimO said:


> I write and review a lot of technical reports in my day job, so I'm pretty anal about grammer and spelling. And, I love poking fun at people who are good sports and have a sense of humor. I expect the same treatment myself, of course.
> 
> Oh and BTW, it's "I type *too *fast." LMAO!


I give up  and my mom types medical reports so she's always correcting me too.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

JimO said:


> I write and review a lot of technical reports in my day job, so I'm pretty anal about grammer and spelling. And, I love poking fun at people who are good sports and have a sense of humor. I expect the same treatment myself, of course.
> 
> Oh and BTW, it's "I type *too *fast." LMAO!


I hope you meant *grammar* hehehe  This thread makes me laugh though.

But really, congrats on breeding them, I am at species number 4 at this point.


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice I havent seen any eggs though there probably hiding them from (Damn Frogs) O weel just have to use my christmas money and get another dart pair


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Oh man! Busted!! 


botanyboy03 said:


> I hope you meant *grammar* hehehe  This thread makes me laugh though.
> 
> But really, congrats on breeding them, I am at species number 4 at this point.


----------

